

Pygal – A python SVG Charts Creator - Sami_Lehtinen
http://pygal.org/

======
zarify
I love PyGal. I went looking for a simple chart generator that looked good for
a simple program I wrote a year or so ago and all the usual directions in got
pointed in were far too heavy weight for what I wanted. This makes really nice
looking SVG charts very simply.

